# Bricked my wifes VZW Nexus. Thank god for carrier contracts.



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

My wifes nexus got the infamous OMAP corruption where the device responds to nothing and connecting to a computer just keeps showing errors for the OMAP 4440 even though its a 4460.

Tried to OMAPFlash_tuna but that ddnt work either.

VZW is overnight shipping me a replacement. This is a time im glad I dont have a contract free device that I have to wait for samsung to fix.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Lul, I was going to link my OMAPFlash_Tuna.zip too.

That must've been some heavy tinkering you were attempting.
What'd you do, if I may ask?

Edit:
And you did the 4460 script, right?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

k.electron said:


> My wifes nexus got the infamous OMAP corruption where the device responds to nothing and connecting to a computer just keeps showing errors for the OMAP 4440 even though its a 4460.
> 
> Tried to OMAPFlash_tuna but that ddnt work either.
> 
> VZW is overnight shipping me a replacement. This is a time im glad I dont have a contract free device that I have to wait for samsung to fix.


This is why they lock bootloaders...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

What the hell where you doing?!?!?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Someone must have divided by zero


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

He posted this thread prior to telling his wife.
And is now getting beaten furiously with a rolling pin.
Hence the lack of details.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm wondering if they will see that he was unlocked & charge him for the full price of the phone...


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

They won't and I'm also curious how the hell u bricked this device !!!?? Lol its one of the most unbrickable phones . And carrier will not check for root or unlocked boot loader as long as u tell a white lie on what happened 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## guitarshredder87 (Nov 3, 2011)

Come on man don't leave us hanging! What happened?


----------



## jimmysdg (Jun 28, 2011)

Assholes like these are why we can't have nice things...and why they locked the SGS3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

jimmysdg said:


> Assholes like these are why we can't have nice things...and why they locked the SGS3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 while I agree with this that doesn't mean you need to call him names, could've been a multitude of things not necessarily user error or stupidity...lol sound like I'm bashing him even more...


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

You tried to fastboot and Odin stock restore and they failed? This is intense..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Still want to hear the actual reasoning.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

jimmysdg said:


> Assholes like these are why we can't have nice things...and why they locked the SGS3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


As over the top this comment is, he has a point. They are clearly checking to see if these devices are rooted back at the OEM before they flash a new system image. Why else would Verizon ask for a bootloader to be locked? Could be that huge stack of returned phones that "OMG IT BRICT IN DA UPDATEZ"

If you break something, either fix it or take the loss like a man.


----------



## sc4fpse (Dec 30, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Someone must have divided by zero


Seriously. You just don't hard brick these things...


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

GRZLA said:


> As over the top this comment is, he has a point. They are clearly checking to see if these devices are rooted back at the OEM before they flash a new system image. Why else would Verizon ask for a bootloader to be locked? Could be that huge stack of returned phones that "OMG IT BRICT IN DA UPDATEZ"
> 
> If you break something, either fix it or take the loss like a man.


Agreed, but the fact that stories of successful warranty claims made on phones with unlocked bootloaders seem so pervasive has me assuming Verizon is just really disorganized internally. Someone is clearly pushing for locked bootloaders, but the returns and repairs arm of the company isn't denying warranty to people who get around it. Verizon seems to be... whatever the complete opposite of having your cake and eating it too is. Alienating their customers and eating their profits too?

That said, threads like this portray the community as irresponsible and selfish, implying that we all do what we do because of a fraudulent safety net.


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

k.electron said:


> My wifes nexus got the infamous OMAP corruption where the device responds to nothing and connecting to a computer just keeps showing errors for the OMAP 4440 even though its a 4460.
> 
> Tried to OMAPFlash_tuna but that ddnt work either.
> 
> VZW is overnight shipping me a replacement. This is a time im glad I dont have a contract free device that I have to wait for samsung to fix.


Yes, phone insurance is very beneficial for those moments. Yet, you have to remember you are paying through the nose every month for that unlikely benefit. I'll gladly buy my unlocked nexus again if I had a crisis in order to not be entrapped by bloodsucking Verizon.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

OP never delivers.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jimmysdg said:


> Assholes like these are why we can't have nice things...and why they locked the SGS3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Really? I guarantee you a greater percentage of razrs have gone back "bricked" than nexuses. Locked bootloaders cause more returns by limiting recovery options, not the other way around.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

We don't need to call people names here, were better than XDA....... On that note, I am curious also how the Op bricked this thing. Ive bricked this thing so many times, and in so many ways, and yet even a noob like me can still manage to un brick it.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow had to check the site banner to make sure I wasn't on XDA...... Maybe the OP didn't do anything. I've heard of this issue before. Even on non-rooted devices. My dad had it on a OG Droid bone stock. It also ran a TI OMAP.

Let's give him the benefit of a doubt here, I've done some really stupid stuff with my Nexus and never bricked it before


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh wow, I ddnt think my thread would make this much interest. Its ok I dont take offense to the name calling because I can be an ass at times.

My wife actually wasnt feeling well, so i was tending to her.

Anyways so here is the story:
I think she bent her usb connector thing a bit too much with everyday use and it was too loose. this is why the battery drained. Now the phone was bootlooping for whatever reason and i didnt know that the battery was at 1% so i was trying to get to the bootloader->recovery to clear cache and dalvik to see if that would fix the bootloop. (on a side note - she wanted unicorn phone starty thing hence i installed aokp for her).
even the recovery started bootlooping at this point probably because the battery was really giving up. whatever that must be doing finally pushed it over the edge and it refused to do anything even with my fully charged battery.

what 4460 script thing? i installed the omap drivers and tried the batch file but it ended up failing. I have a feeling omap flash is not for vzw models since it was having a problem with emmc locations and failing. also says 8g in there which doesnt make any sense.

long story short, tomorrow fedex delivers a clnr, i load aokp, pop in her sim and hand it to her. thank heavens for instant upload because she is a photographer and would kill me if i lost her pics.

edit: oh and i gave her my phone in the meantime and told her to just use it for calls and stuff since i ddnt feel like reflashing and reflashing... i have a desk phone at work and generally know my way around to survive without a phone. that being said.... FVCK traffic today because i had to listen to shitty fm radio.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

She can get the unicorn without installing AOKP.

Just slayin'.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

she can.. but she also wants the navigation bar to be purple... and she also wants notification toggles to turn things on and off... and she also wants to kill apps using the back button... list goes on.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

jimmysdg said:


> Assholes like these are why we can't have nice things...and why they locked the SGS3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not necessarily true. My friend has a gnex and doesn't root or unlock and he had this error happen one morning and had to get it replaced. It doesn't just happen to rooted or unlocked devices. It seems to be a hardware failure. Unless OP was trying to OC to 1.8GHz in 100 degree weather or something it probably wasn't anything he did.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Today, OP was not a










Also, I cried a heartfelt tear for tending to the wifey, quote me on it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I'd hardly call this fraud as it's a hardware issue not related to rooting or unlocking of the bootloader.

Pro Tip: Get the details before bashing someone


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I'd hardly call this fraud as it's a hardware issue not related to rooting or unlocking of the bootloader.
> 
> Pro Tip: Get the details before bashing someone


Details aren't important, this is the internet.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

hey if we ddnt name drop a bunch without knowing details then we would have our internet badass licenses taken away.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Also, I cried a heartfelt tear for tending to the wifey, quote me on it.


she thanks you.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> Really? I guarantee you a greater percentage of razrs have gone back "bricked" than nexuses. Locked bootloaders cause more returns by limiting recovery options, not the other way around.


Yeah, I agree. It seems like they'd save more money by just doing what they are supposed to do, and not honoring the warranty of voided devices (than they would by locking down bootloaders and making it harder for people to fix themselves, thus sending in more bricked devices).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

k.electron said:


> she can.. but she also wants the navigation bar to be purple... and she also wants notification toggles to turn things on and off... and she also wants to kill apps using the back button... list goes on.


OP-- there are several options on this, I personally like liquid and the aokp derivatives they have over @ droid hive like the HYBRID rom and patient zero. Just an fyi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Yeah, I agree. It seems like they'd save more money by just doing what they are supposed to do, and not honoring the warranty of voided devices (than they would by locking down bootloaders and making it harder for people to fix themselves, thus sending in more bricked devices).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Based on Samsung's actual warranty text, it would be quite difficult to void the warranty for custom software like roms because first, it makes no mention of the warranty being voided due to unlocking or rooting alone and second, it is only voided if the user damages the device due to modifications. That part is quite difficult to prove which makes it hard to actually deny warranty coverage. Sure, Verizon doesn't have to honor the warranty if they don't want to if you unlocked but Samsung has to so it would just end up being more of a hassle for Verizon to send back phones just so the consumer has to then send them directly to Samsung. That is why Verizon is asks about rooting and the stores won't help you if you do. That is really the only screening process they can use.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

throwbot said:


> OP-- there are several options on this, I personally like liquid and the aokp derivatives they have over @ droid hive like the HYBRID rom and patient zero. Just an fyi.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


on my own nexus i tend to crack flash every once in a while and have tried liquid and the droid hive derivatives only to always come back to aokp. I have nothing against those roms or devs, they are all stellar in their own respect, but i kinda have grown accustomed to the stability of the aokp line and their relatively linear upgrades in the bells and whistles category. the hybrid roms tend to experiment with features and i have to bother with changing the way i setup things just because they are dropping/loading new stuff.

for the wife if i loaded a rom every week that behaved differently, i would have to quit my day job to explain to her the new way of doing things every week.


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

The way I see it... unlocking, rooting... modding... is kinda like putting money in a vending machine... you win some... you lose some... I know you're expecting the bag of chips to fall... but in the back of your mind... you know it... sometimes it gets stux on the rotator...

I still don't get not using a toolkit to flash stock.... there are at least 2 out there that work realllly well.... solved my soft brick issues plenty of times...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmysdg (Jun 28, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Really? I guarantee you a greater percentage of razrs have gone back "bricked" than nexuses. Locked bootloaders cause more returns by limiting recovery options, not the other way around.


If you think Verizon wants to stop at bootloaders you're nuts. They want to make it so you are stuck on stock completely..no root no anything. Arguing that locked but rootable/bootstrapable phones are sent back more than unlocked phones completely dodges the issue.

To all of you people whining about me using the word asshole:

This is the internet....you must be new here. OP posted a thread in which the only details were "bricked my phone, sent it in for service." I, and everyone else at the beginning of the thread, made the natural assumption that he did this through some sort of user error. While you may not like the tone of my response, your two pages of whining about it is even more childish. If OP didn't want the assumption made that the bricking was his fault, he should have said so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

jimmysdg said:


> If you think Verizon wants to stop at bootloaders you're nuts. They want to make it so you are stuck on stock completely..no root no anything. Arguing that locked but rootable/bootstrapable phones are sent back more than unlocked phones completely dodges the issue.
> 
> To all of you people whining about me using the word asshole:
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> The way I see it... unlocking, rooting... modding... is kinda like putting money in a vending machine... you win some... you lose some... I know you're expecting the bag of chips to fall... but in the back of your mind... you know it... sometimes it gets stux on the rotator...
> 
> I still don't get not using a toolkit to flash stock.... there are at least 2 out there that work realllly well.... solved my soft brick issues plenty of times...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


well toolkit no help when the phone refuses to be detected as a phone..

also new update: apparently the phone had something shorted in it because it drains a battery, without any hard buttons being touched. i popped in a full battery, touched nothing and 20 minutes later the batter was 50% when i put it back into my phone..

replacement is here and being ping tested right now.


----------

